# Fernandina Solo Trip Low Tide



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

There are not many days that you will remember for the rest of your life…, this could be one.


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

> There are not many days that you will remember for the rest of your life…, this could be one.


very well could be...I didnt see a single boat fishing today either, was amazing.


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

I lived in Jax for a chunk of my life. We had a similar fishery. I miss it sometimes. I was amazed at the ability to get "alone time" on the water when J-ville is so populated. Great report! Jax is where I caught my first Red on fly. Remember it like it was yesterday! Keep those reports coming!


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh I almost forgot Go Noles!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nicely done. Those Slayer SSBs are killer. 

Looks like you have one hell of a tide there based on the pic at the ramp...


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

> Nicely done.  Those Slayer SSBs are killer.
> 
> Looks like you have one hell of a tide there based on the pic at the ramp...


average tide swing is around 6 feet I would say. our big tides get over an 8 foot swing hahah. Gotta be careful or you will really get left high and dry.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sheesh. Ours is like 1.5feet.
Over in puget sound washington they get 30ft tides (if I remember right) first time I went there I asked why someone built a 15foot tall dock that was about 500feet from the water haha
Living sheltered in florida..


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Today here in Vero we had an unusual 2'+ drop and it exposed a bunch of stuff (good & bad) never seen before. Always like going out when it's like this a do some scouting.........


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice pics looks like you have the fishing dialed in up there. How are you liking the boat?


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

> Nice pics looks like you have the fishing dialed in up there. How are you liking the boat?


Loving it, Gets me as skinny as my yaks yet gives me the range and comfort of a boat. Easy to fish solo as well.

Thanks again


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice catch. I think I passed you today. Black truck, skiff life sticker on back. I just moved to Fernandina about 5 months ago. Still learning the area. If you ever need a partner, let me know.


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

yep thatd be me. fish were chewin today!

Ill keep yah in mind


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet


----------

